# Bodily Cleanliness



## imp (Jan 23, 2016)

Do you shower or bathe at a preferred time of day, or take it hit or miss? Why do it the way you do?   imp


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

My goodness..the important thing here is really protecting the hairdo...  Look at this little number for $1.19!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 23, 2016)

LOL!!  Since I'm in a tropical climate this winter I often take 3 showers a day.  On a gym day I take a shower after I come back, if not a gym day I take one after breakfast.  I take one after swimming in the pool or the sea.  I take one after going for a bike ride as I'm sweaty.  I take one after going for a walk if I get sweaty.  I take a LOT of showers here.  At home, I take one a day.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 23, 2016)

:laugh: Karen99


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

I feel she's more terrifying than the clown thread...yehoots.
A hot bath every day. I have enough bath potions to come out smelling perfect. Super curly hair so a shower every few days to detangle, even then it's a job.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2016)

imp said:


> Do you shower or bathe at a preferred time of day, or take it hit or miss? Why do it the way you do?   imp



No preferred time for me.  Sometimes if I have something to do that day or an appointment to keep, I may shower in the morning.  Some days I prefer to shower in the evening before bed.  When I used to work, my job was sometimes very physical, so especially in the summer, I'd take a shower after work to freshen up and again in the morning as a wake up.


----------



## imp (Jan 23, 2016)

Think any poor lady has suffocated while using that thing?  imp


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

imp said:


> Think any poor lady has suffocated while using that thing?  imp



i have no idea..I've never seen one before..but I remember how popular shower caps used to be.  I'm so claustrophobic I'd never put that thing I posted on.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

What is this "shower" you speak of?

I am an "earthy" man - my ladies prefer me that way.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh, that thing is a hoot!  Do you remember the face-shaped "fan" that you were to hold over your face when you sprayed hairspray?  I never had one but I remember them for sale.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2016)

Never, I just roll in my excruiatingly expensive scented fresh cat litter, then vacuum. Such a fresh way to start the day!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Never, I just roll in my excruiatingly expensive scented fresh cat litter, then vacuum. Such a fresh way to start the day!



So THAT'S who's tracking it through the house!

I was blaming the poor cat!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> What is this "shower" you speak of?
> 
> I am an "earthy" man - my ladies prefer me that way.
> 
> View attachment 26074



Are those dogs both named Lady?  :sunshine:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Are those dogs both named Lady?  :sunshine:



How did you know?!?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm psychic..:bath::shrug::rofl1:

anyway, I'm glad we're all clean here on this thread. Does anyone have a walk-in bath yet? I've heard some crazy stories about the cost and so forth.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2016)

No walk in bath, but I remember dry hair shampoo.  You were supposed to spray it on your hair and comb out the crumbs, and your hair would be free of oil.  Didn't last long.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 23, 2016)

My 93 year old friend in BC tells me that she does does the 'sponge' bath  method, as showers and baths are too tricky and risky, and she doesn't want anyone assisting her. I would really miss the pleasure of a bath and shower, but she tells me it works for her. I doubt that she smells as she's a strict vegan, if that has anything to do with it, I don't know, maybe.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

Okay, after the shower..fresh makeup...here's a one minute tutorial


----------



## imp (Jan 23, 2016)

Looked at pictures of them (walk-ins), good idea for many folks, but I foresee the possibility of leakage problems. Like the early, first-ever Bendix automatic washing machines with the front-loading glass windowed-doors: notorious leakers.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 24, 2016)

Daily bathing is a fairly recent phenomenon.   In previous generations no one had a complete shower of bath every day.  That was reserved as a weekly thing.. likely on Saturday night.. for church in the morning..   The rest of the week people did the sponge bath thing.. washing pertinent parts at the sink.   I know my parents and grand parents did this..  But perhaps they were just dirty people...  Somehow I don't think so..  grandma was pretty fastidious about her person and appearance.    I have also heard that people in Europe are not obsessed with daily bathing..  thinking that it's perhaps not the healthiest thing... and that natural body smells are really not that offensive.  I bathe daily though.. as that is what I have been accustomed to although as a child.. I received my weekly Saturday night bath..


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 24, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Daily bathing is a fairly recent phenomenon.   In previous generations no one had a complete shower of bath every day.  That was reserved as a weekly thing.. likely on Saturday night.. for church in the morning..   The rest of the week people did the sponge bath thing.. washing pertinent parts at the sink.   I know my parents and grand parents did this..  But perhaps they were just dirty people...  Somehow I don't think so..  grandma was pretty fastidious about her person and appearance.    I have also heard that people in Europe are not obsessed with daily bathing..  thinking that it's perhaps not the healthiest thing... and that natural body smells are really not that offensive.  I bathe daily though.. as that is what I have been accustomed to although as a child.. I received my weekly Saturday night bath..



I remember reading that Napoleon once sent a letter to some high born lady telling her "Don't bath. I'll be there in a week."
What you say is very true, QS. It's a cultural thing picked up by the soap manufacturers and whipped into an obsession. There are some health benefits to not overdoing it.  It eventually becomes a seriously dangerous proposition as you get older. I can still get in the shower, but I have to think carefully about every step and hand grip I make. I am quite alone 90% of the time. The only person I have to worry about offending is myself. Washing at the sink works well enough between showers.:turnaround:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 24, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> No walk in bath, but I remember dry hair shampoo.  You were supposed to spray it on your hair and comb out the crumbs, and your hair would be free of oil.  Didn't last long.



Dry shampoos are alive and well. Used to be you had a choice of one-Pssssssst. Now there are many.http://www.allure.com/beauty-products/hair/2014/ten-dry-shampoos-under-20#slide=10


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 24, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Dry shampoos are alive and well. Used to be you had a choice of one-Pssssssst. Now there are many.



Wow, I didn't know that.  Shows how out of touch I am.  Hope they are better now.


----------



## imp (Jan 24, 2016)

*This was a Loaded Question!*

Here's the scoop, in my world: evidently, being pretty active physically, my wife complained years back that the bed clothes on my side were always quickly soiled and grimy-looking. Skin oils etc. At that time, I showered when it was convenient, usually after heavy activity probably. She suggested I start showering in the evening. 

Guess what? The bed stays a lot cleaner now. My nephew, visiting last April, showered every morning, a habit learned in the Marine Corps.: they ran 5 miles each morning upon arising, then hit the showers. He was not about to change his life-long habit based on some bed-theory! No matter, as after he left, my wife washed his sheets, as she always does after folks leave.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2016)

I shower in the morning... but I sometime have a good soak in the evening... especially in the winter when I feel a chill.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> What is this "shower" you speak of?
> 
> I am an "earthy" man - my ladies prefer me that way.





Shalimar said:


> Never, I just roll in my excruiatingly expensive scented fresh cat litter, then vacuum. Such a fresh way to start the day!



bathing is so over rated..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> bathing is so over rated..



No... but I think it can be overdone


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> No... but I think it can be overdone



Not in Thailand.


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2016)

My views on cleanliness changed a lot when I moved to Turkey.  To start out, we had a wood-burning water heater.  Once, to get the wood to catch fire, I squirted kerosene on the smoldering wood.  Not a good idea.....as they say in TV, do NOT try this at home.  I didn't look too bad once my bangs and eyebrows grew back out again.

Then, IF you did get the water heater going, it produced a small quantity of luke-warm water, which drooled out of the shower head in drips and spurts.  Trying to get wet, soaped, hair washed and rinsed before the "hot" water ran out should be an Olympic sport....or a Mack Sennett comedy.  It DID make for marital closeness as we were usually both in the shower at the same time, trying to get the most out of the not-so-hot water.  Forget any notion of a nice soak in a "hot bath".  

I learned quickly that a tea-pot of water, heated to a divine temperature, added to half a bucket of cold water and transported to the shower would give you as good a head-to-toe washing as 45 minutes of preparation as described above.  All you needed was a plastic cup and a wash cloth and you'd be as clean as God made you.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 25, 2016)

Jujube, that teapot bath sounds similar to bucket baths we took in India years ago.  We'd heat a bucket of water with a electric immersion stick thing, then take it into the bath shed, use a plastic cup to pour the water over our heads, shampoo, lather body and rinse.  Worked pretty good. But boy, was I glad to get back to our bathtubs and showers after that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 26, 2016)

In Uganda we had indoor plumbing but no water heater, so our showers were cold.  And since the water came from a well it was really cold.  We had a separate shower room which was quite big.  On the days I washed my hair I would boil a couple of kettlesful of water and put them in a big basin in the shower along with some cold water.  I'd shampoo and shower in the cold water with the knowledge that when I was done I could dump a huge basinful of hot water over me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> In Uganda we had indoor plumbing but no water heater, so our showers were cold.  And since the water came from a well it was really cold.  We had a separate shower room which was quite big.  On the days I washed my hair I would boil a couple of kettlesful of water and put them in a big basin in the shower along with some cold water.  I'd shampoo and shower in the cold water with the knowledge that when I was done I could dump a huge basinful of hot water over me.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 26, 2016)

imp said:


> Do you shower or bathe at a preferred time of day, or take it hit or miss? Why do it the way you do?   imp



I take a shower at 7.10am each day as soon as I get out of bed. I dislike baths


----------



## GreenEyedMare (Mar 15, 2016)

Currently we live in a condo and are at the back of the condo property.  This also means that we are at the "end" of the water supply lines.  Thanks be to God that we are retired.  Showering between 5 a.m. and 9 a.m. is an exercise in futility.  The water comes out in a limp stream.  The best time is after midnight or later.  Full force then and I can rinse my hair properly!.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 16, 2016)

I prefer to shower in the morning because the hot water helps my body to limber up and it helps me to wake up.  If I've been playing in the garden during the day and have reason to shower before bedtime, then I will shower then too, but always in the morning first.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot...oy, no hot running water and I would curl up and croak. Hot baths to soothe painful legs, and steamy showers are better than sex...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Ameriscot...oy, no hot running water and I would curl up and croak. Hot baths to soothe painful legs, and steamy showers are better than sex...



At least once a month we would check into a hotel and have long hot showers.  But at home I'd normally do my workout and get all hot and sweaty and then jump in the cold shower.  Temps where we lived were normally in the upper 70's - low 80's.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2016)

I am not a regular shower or bath person.  I take sink baths and wash my hair in the sink, too.  I do like to take a good long hot bath at times, too.


----------



## jujube (Mar 19, 2016)

The subject of personal cleanliness came up on another board I frequent.  One woman reports that she never shampoos her hair; she just uses a combination of vinegar and soda.  I can imagine that she goes around smelling like a salad, huh?

Another one advocates using "pet enzymes" for feminine hygiene purposes between showers.  What the .......?  Where do people come up with this stuff?


----------



## brendavaldez (Mar 25, 2016)

No..

Not really!


----------

